# tubo-ovarian abscess



## kellyg (Jul 23, 2013)

The patient had a total laparoscopic hysterectomy with no removal of tubes or ovaries, however a tubo-ovarian abscess was ruptured and drained at the same time.  What code would I use for this? I am using 58570 for the hyst.


----------

